# Prehersy Emperor's Children (with a little of my night lords too)



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I've decided to start painting up my preheresy emperor's children for 30k fun. I already have my night lords pretty much done for our heresy campaign my group is running but, have always wanted to have a decked out III legion. To me their fall was one of the hardest for this once proud legion of warriors who pushed themselves to be perfect in all forms of war, to slip into the most decadent and twisted perversion of what a space marine legion represented was horrifying. 

So here is the start of my guys: the color scheme I am rolling with.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is a group shot of the Sgt. Favian Calistus and his squad pheonix blood


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll keep an eye on this. The Emperors Children are my favourite of the pre-heresy Traitor Legions. Good start.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Received my mkIII astartes today in the mail (finaly), also my contemptor for my Night Lords and a new box of tactical marines who I think ill use for my emperor's children. 
Will update later today


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work on the models. nice flat and even coats. i would say try and tidy up the lines and details a bit but other than that its a really impressive job.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for your words and advice, it is much appreciated. I still do need to base and highlight the buggers but I definately need to smooth the detail down.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Speaking of highlighting what color do y'all think I should use? I'm thinking genestealer purp


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice start. What are you thinking of doing with the bases?


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

I have some modeling grass that I am going to apply over some muddy texture paint or use the new gw dirt texture paint.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice. That'll really complete the look.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks I hope so, it'll definately give it that battlfield look.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Great start man, always nice to see them before they go bad 

When it comes to basing countless companies work tirelessly to imitate the effects and appearance of good old Mother Nature; you can just use her products!

I have a jar of slightly baked (to remove moisture) earth/soil from out near by park then you simply apply with cheap superglue. You can texture the base with milliput to create some uneven surfaces before the earth is applied.

In addition to that using bark (baked light the soil) it resembles rocks and cliffs perfectly; I've used such techniques on my model here: http://www.coolminiornot.com/351368

I'd also recommend looking at: http://massivevoodoo.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/tutorial-basing-with-earth.html

Good luck!  

- .Bragg.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

That is a very neat idea! I may have try that out.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I paint mine a little darker than your Emperor's Children, but I'm liking how yours are starting out. I'll be watching with eager anticipation, seeing how my fellow Lord Commander shapes up :good:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome look forward to your inisght .

Update time:









Before starting on my MKIIIs I had to paint up this squad.
This is Julii squad, led by veteran sgt. Hadrian Karaus. 
Veterans of murder, the squad stood fast alongside squads Scippio and Cartha in the face of the mega arachnids when their thunder hawks where shot down behind the main enemy line. Despite suffering numerous casualties the Astartes held out for 8 days and 8 nights as wave after wave of beast tore at them. After the mega arachnids had finaly been destroyed by the imperium, recon ships searched the area for the bodies and equipment of the lost squads only to find no trace of the missing astartes. Suddenly like ghost, 10 warriors emerged from the dark tree line beaten and wary but un broken they moved as one. Always armed with the latest weapons and technology, Julii squad is a force to be reckoned with on the battle field. Formed from the remnants of Scippio and cartha, the warriors of Julii never falter in the face of overwhelming odds and have thrice faced their deaths only to return home victorious.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

They are a WIP but notice that they have a slight darker scheme to them.









More to come shortly, plus Sevatar.
Thanks guys


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

WIP







sev


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

That night lord looks terrifying! Are you going to use any FW parts for preheresy or stick to GW? I like how you've got a few open heads in the tac squad it breaks up the unit more


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Excellent looking Nightlord. Seriosuly well done. if i have to nitpick i would say get yourself a hobby drill and start drilling out the barrels. It makes an enormous difference.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Barrel drilling is a good idea, I need to get on that. And no I have my forgeworld stuff as the rest of the emperor's children will be iron armor or mkIV. Thanks about the kind words guys! And that is my Sevatar who I use as kharn in 40k, I just wanted to use this tactical squad because I love the new models lol  not very pre heresyish but one squad won't hurt.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

A little bit of touching up on the terminators and layering some gold on the tac marines. Will be drilling their bolters when I finish.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I am back from vacation and am picking up from where I left off. My iron and crusade armor guys will be posted tonight. Now I ask a question, for all of you who have used the sicaran battle tank varients which one do you enjoy more? The venerator (anti tank) or the regular sicaran with the accelerator cannon? I'm ordering one of the tanks along with some more night lords stuff from fw at the end of the week and am havin trouble deciding.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Those marines and termies look really nice - strong colours and i like the shade of purple :victory:

Afraid i have no input on the tank but i'll look forward to seeing it painted


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

What do y'all think? The bronze one (which will be painted gold over the bronze base) or the silver color on the shoulder pads and helm?








(Sgt. Oren Crassus)








Group shot of the squad.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Night Lords look good, but I think the rhino could do with a wee bit of tidying up; just little things like the red section 'splodging' onto the blue. Like the loyalist nailed to the front though!


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, yea looking at it I think I need another red and I am also going to use blood for the blood god paint for the blood on the dead ultra.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Update time! It is my night lords 7th company for the pre heresy campaign my groups is playing.








Sevatar and his dread escorts

Close up of my contemptor


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Storm raven(will be played as a storm eagle)

















And one of my new mkIV squads, I went with the mkII shoulder pad because I like the size of it. 

















Finally sgt. Charon Terricus (later becomes the praetor of the 7th company)


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

I used a mkIII torso, mKIII executioner chainsword(or heavy chainsword), night lords upgrade helm and the new vanguard vets running legs from gw.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice use of that head, I know a lot of people don't like them but I have a bit of a soft spot for them. Remember to remove that flash/mould line on his elbow.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks, yes in the process of removing those damn mold lines!


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

My praetor, who is also going to be used as Lord Commander Eidolon


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it looks quite nice so far, although (as I often say) basing them would heighten the quality very much. :wink:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

You've done an incredible job getting so many done so fast, and the lightning is awesome!

THat said, they all look a little... dry? They could use a wash of blue or purple, and some Devlan mud for the brass.

You also missed a mould line on the running sergeant's backpack...

How are you intending on basing them? It really completes a model.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys , I was going to go with just a flat look. I washed them after painting them kantor blue, I am going to base them just waiting on some of my basing stuff from forgeworld to come in. But I will wash them today if I can get to it, ill try out night shade on them.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

What do y'all think? I used nuln oil for the wash and am deciding if I should bring out the lightening more or are they finished?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I would probably give the whites another layer - They look like they don't completely cover the layer beneath, and it gives them a bit of a unfinished look.

IN terms of the blues, then you're good in my opinion :good:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome, ill add another layer of white.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

and here we go, sicaran battle tank and night raptor squad


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Squad of mkiv with magnatized guns.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Some nice looking Emperor's Children there friend! You could do with some highlights, but I like the purple very much. Very regal. Keep up the good work :good:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Hightlights are next  I just am posting some progress because I neglected my boys in purple of late lol


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Fair enough! Eidolon is looking good by the way. I'm still holding out hope for a model for him in the character series, just because I'd like him to have more EC iconography personally.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks my friend, yes I hope they bring him too along with his jump pack option . Hopefully we get more characters aswell.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Aye, the Contemptor they have works well enough for Rylanor, but I'm hoping to see Eidolon and Tarvitz before the end!


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Well hopefully with these filler books, gw can catch up with models for the characters (although I hear, they will not make models for all the characters so here is to crossing our fingers) I need curze to be released too! lol


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Alright starting on fulgrim and all his glory, thanks to Deus Mortis for his advice on the steps to painting him!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Wohoo fulgrim! You shall paint him well!! :victory:


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

yes sir! I have the day off so I am working on him all day lol


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just as a word of warning, I think the long bit attached to his shoulder is actually supposed to be attached to his backside. Other than that, progress looks good. I look forward to seeing more of it


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Lmao yea I just broke it off! Looked like he needed it there but I was like "well...thats odd"


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

just needs a little highlighting and it is one to the base


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Trying out a different painting technique for the new night lords terror squad.


----------

